# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Работа с СОМ портом.

## Spinxaler

Нужно чтобы при замыкании 2 и 3 ножки на СОМ порте программа запускала start.bat Есть програмулина но она просто выдаёт сообщение типа ned send при замыкании. Но это не то.

----------


## pol

Асемблер тебя спасет, к сожаленью не силен

----------

